# sighting in



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

What does everyone else usually set their pins at. I am shooting a switch back at 70# I am thinking of 25yds 35yds and 45 yds or should my first pin be closer. But even dead on at 25 I should only be about and inch or so high at ten right? What do you guys do. :beer:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I'm usually hunting some pretty tight stuff, so my farthest pin is set at 30 yards. I've been concentrating between 10-25. 
With one pin, My groups are only about 3-4" apart, between 10 and 25 yards
I prefer to have fewer pins (2) to avoid screwing up at "go-time". I also think it gives me better view of my target at low light.
I shoot a Mathews Lx set at about 65#.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

20, 30, 40, 50

I've never sighted in past 30, but this year shooting a 06 hoyt ultratec, I figured, why not. I shoot a trophy ridge and didn't really need much adjustment for ever 10 yards of distance on their pin settings.

however, I've only had 1 shot past 30 yards in the last 6 years, and that was at 33............otherwise all my shots were within 5 to 20 yards

Tator


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

20, 30, 40, 50, and 60. I will not yet shoot at an animal over 30 yards or so. I am not that good yet, but I do like trying the longer yards at the range. Bow is at about 63#'s.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

20, 30, 40 but I refuse to take a shot at an animal past 30 yards.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i like a 20-30-40-50 and so on. jsut because u have the pin doesnt mean you should shoot at an animal with it. stay within your abilities.

mark


----------



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

20-30-40-50-60, where i hunt shots are always 25 yards or more, so we need to be good out to 50-60 yards.the last moose my uncle took was a 24" bull at 55 yards, its dropped him. The furthest shot in my hunting group was 95 yards and a pope-n-young antelope, and he got it with one shot.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

This year I went with an adjustable sight because I only wanted to use 1 pin. It's marked from 10 to 60 yards and it's hitting dead on. Rarley do I get a shot past 30 yards, but I practice the longer shots just in case.


----------

